# CCL Computers



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all.
Has anyone had any dealings with the above firm?
I'm looking at buying this after much researching

http://www.cclonline.com/product/12...0GB/NOT8770/?gclid=CODrhJeU1rwCFfLHtAoddngAbA

And they are the cheapest I have seen online which makes my suspicion antennae twitch!! 
So, as above, can anyone recommend them? Or should I steer clear?
Thanks,
Nick.


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

The 'About Us' section looks ok. They have been going for a comparatively long time.

Companies House record looks clean and they have no secured lending so seem able to finance themselves.

Haven't used them but if they are, say, 50% cheaper than market for the same item then if it seems too good to be true then ...


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

CCL are fine, ordered from them before with no problems.

http://www.trustpilot.co.uk/review/www.cclonline.com


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Assuming they haven't changed, they're fine.

I've bought a couple of bits off them several years ago, can't remember what though. Sister had a desktop computer from them and IIRC they had a contract to provide the computers for the school (Tong high school in Bradford) she was working for at the time.


----------



## Rob_Car (Aug 8, 2013)

Used them a few times years ago. All OK then but companies do change. IIRC they were remarkably cheap for somethings then and a lot less so for others.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Go via Quidco and you can also earn 1.5% cashback :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

As above really. Used them in the past and never had an issue. I'm guessing the reason for that being cheap is the fact they want to get rid of surplus stock as that's an old model.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

beardboy said:


> As above really. Used them in the past and never had an issue. I'm guessing the reason for that being cheap is the fact they want to get rid of surplus stock as that's an old model.


Is it? I thought it was a newer model... My OCD is kicking in now... Newer model-itus!


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

NickTB said:


> Is it? I thought it was a newer model... My OCD is kicking in now... Newer model-itus!


I may be wrong there, but i'm sure we've been asked about that model in the past for a customer and were told it's being discontinued. I'm not 100% as the model numbers are usually so similar etc so might be worth contacting them to see when it was released just to be sure. :lol:


----------



## HarryHedgehog (Aug 13, 2013)

Remember that by using a credit card you have more cover than a debit card for purchases over £100. http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/shopping/section75-protect-your-purchases


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

What do you want to use the laptop for and is about £600 your budget?


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

Get a macbook, enjoy


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

CCL is a great company (and no, I don't work for them ha-ha!)

They are located about 5 - 10 minutes away from me in West Yorkshire (Tong)! I've been using them since I was about 13 (almost 10 years) to build computers for my family and my Dads colleagues. They're not a dodgy independent high-street shop. They have a huge warehouse, display area etc...

Ordered a few things from their site when I'm down in Birmingham and it all arrives quickly and well packaged. Generally use them as they're the cheapest place around... although if it's a Laptop you're after, try www.LaptopsDirect.co.uk (another West Yorkshire based company) as they have some pretty good deals on!

One little thing I did notice is that some products are fractionally (and I mean fractionally) cheaper from the CCL eBay store as apposed to their own website but that's by-the-by really.

If you need any more info on them, drop me a PM.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

beardboy said:


> What do you want to use the laptop for and is about £600 your budget?


Budget is £650 max. It will be used for photo editing,multiple office applications and web based stuff mainly. My wife will use it to work on whilst she's on maternity leave too


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Something like this any good?

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/Cube-CZ10-CB-C44S8-622LS_1553357.html

I know it's not a huge brand, but the internal parts will be the same and it has a 2 year warranty and a pretty decent spec.


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

That's good. All you'll want is a solid state drive and you're away.


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

See, I like that... Mrs NickTB doesn't based purely on the fact the keyboard is the same colour as the chassis.... :wall:


----------



## K.M (Dec 19, 2013)

NickTB said:


> See, I like that... Mrs NickTB doesn't based purely on the fact the keyboard is the same colour as the chassis.... :wall:


The Mrs clearly want's a MacBook! 

TIP: If you did decide to go down the MacBook route, grab a student! They get around 17% discount on specific Apple computing products which, given your £650 budget, may put a MacBook Air or iMac within your reach (but you'd need to check that)

:thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

NickTB said:


> See, I like that... Mrs NickTB doesn't based purely on the fact the keyboard is the same colour as the chassis.... :wall:


Lesser spec, and more expensive but has the MacBook look;

http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/ASUS-V550-V550CA-CJ106H_1401104.html


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

K.M said:


> The Mrs clearly want's a MacBook!
> 
> TIP: If you did decide to go down the MacBook route, grab a student! They get around 17% discount on specific Apple computing products which, given your £650 budget, may put a MacBook Air or iMac within your reach (but you'd need to check that)
> 
> :thumb:


Just sold a 21" imac to fund the laptop. I'd go with a MacBook but my budget means the only affordable models have too small a screen


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

beardboy said:


> Lesser spec, and more expensive but has the MacBook look;
> 
> http://www.saveonlaptops.co.uk/ASUS-V550-V550CA-CJ106H_1401104.html


I must admit I'd looked at the Asus range for that exact reason. They have none in stock though...


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

NickTB said:


> I must admit I'd looked at the Asus range for that exact reason. They have none in stock though...


It says they've got "More than 20 in Stock" on the site - Did you checkout and get told they're out of stock?


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

beardboy said:


> It says they've got "More than 20 in Stock" on the site - Did you checkout and get told they're out of stock?


Yeah I have no idea what happened there! I'm reading up the reviews on this and it seems to be closer to what I need


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, so I'm going with the Asus. Now. WTF has happened to Office?? It's now subscription? or am I missing something? 
I need Office to shake hands with the software Mrs NickTB uses. So, is subscription the way forward?

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

You can buy office as you normally would. Most don't bother and 'borrow' a disk etc from someone else.


----------



## Bokers (Jun 4, 2013)

LibreOffice is getting very close as a free alternative.


----------

